# Can't get /dev/parport0 to work

## bastibasti

Hi here's my setup:

I have a Netmos parport card. It is meant to work with the kernel's driver. Here's what I do

```

lspci -vv

05:02.0 Communication controller: NetMos Technology PCI 1 port parallel adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic Device 0010

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

  [b]      Region 0: I/O ports at ec00 [size=8][/b]

        Region 1: I/O ports at e880 [size=8]

        Region 2: I/O ports at e800 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at e480 [size=8]

        Region 4: I/O ports at e400 [size=8]

        Region 5: I/O ports at e080 [size=16]

        Kernel modules: parport_pc

```

so I load the module manually

```

rmmod parport_pc

modprobe parport_pc io=0xec00 irq=4,10

```

and it gives me a:

```

parport0: PC-style at 0xec00, irq 4 [PCSPP(,...)]

```

without further moaning...

still /dev/parport0 is not existing, so I enter

```

mknod /dev/parport0 c 99 0 -m 666

```

and the port is there.

```

ls /dev/parport0

returns:

/dev/parport0

```

also 

```

ls /proc/sys/dev/parport/

gives me

default  parport0

```

Now I try some cool application like avrdude... and it gives me

```

avrdude -p ATMEGA8 -c STK200 -n -v  

.

.

.

.

avrdude: can't open device "/dev/parport0": No such device or address

avrdude: failed to open parallel port "/dev/parport0"

```

has anyone any idea???

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bastibasti,

The /dev file should be /dev/lp0  or /dev/lp/0 and udev should add it for you.

----------

## bastibasti

Yeah /dev/lp0 does not exist. 

And you are right. UDEV automatically loads the module during boot: (not creating the device)

dmesg:

```

parport_pc 0000:05:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI parallel port detected: 14d2:8001, I/O at 0xec00(0xe880)

parport0: PC-style at 0xec00 (0xe880) [PCSPP(,...)]

```

----------

